# Prayer Meetings: Proper Methods



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 14, 2009)

What is the proper method for conducting prayer meetings? Is there a proper method?

What are some suggestions for leading a prayer meeting?


Professor R. Scott Clark posted an interesting article several years ago that I found quite interesting. It is written by Henry M. Lewis and published in the _Nicotine Theological Journal_. The following is an excerpt from his introductory statement:



> Why is it that when Presbyterians gather for prayer they look more like Quakers than heirs of the magisterial Reformation? To be sure, Presbyterian prayer meetings possess a little less spontaneity than the Quaker service since someone is assigned the opening and concluding prayer. But in between Presbyterians rely on the Spirit to lead them in the fashion of Quakers, with one person praying for this request another for that, until the length of the silence becomes unbearable and the designated supplicant utters the concluding prayer. Whatever allowances we might want to make for informal gatherings of the saints, surely the inheritors of a theological tradition that stresses decency and order might want to reconsider a spiritual discipline (the trendy way of putting it) that is inherently indecent and disorderly.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 14, 2009)

At my church we pray, but a first and last pray-er are designated.

One man's "decent and in order" is another man's "rigid formalism." and allowing spontanous prayer, but designating a first and last pray-er allows both spontaneity and a measure of order.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 14, 2009)

I have one man start the prayer and I conclude. Others pray as led inbetween the opening and concluding prayers. It's common that everyone gathered prays. It seems very normal and natural for us to pray together. It's a wonderful time in the Lord.


----------



## raekwon (Dec 14, 2009)

ChristopherPaul said:


> > Whatever allowances we might want to make for informal gatherings of the saints, surely the inheritors of a theological tradition that stresses decency and order might want to reconsider a spiritual discipline (the trendy way of putting it) that is *inherently indecent and disorderly*.



That's a bit of a stretch, there.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 14, 2009)

But isn't it more spiritual and loose and free to pray spontaneously?

Wouldn't it just be formal and stodgy to work together to make a list of items to pray about, ask for volunteers who would be willing to pray aloud and assign each a set of those items, then assign an order for the vocal prayers to be prayed, and allow for those praying aloud to add things that may come to mind, and have the closer to ask if there are any additional requests before closing?

That wouldn't be any fun, would it? And certainly less individually satisfying?


----------



## Curt (Dec 14, 2009)

We have three categories when we gather for prayer on Wednesday evenings: Praising God, Confession sins, Laying our petitions before Him. Under petitions, we discuss the needs under general categories of Spiritual Growth; Numerical Growth; Physical health of Congregation; Financial Health of Congregation; and Other.

Then I assign a pray-er to lead in a prayer of praise, then another to lead in a corporate confession. Anyone can then lead us in prayer for the items on the list or other items they remember. I close.


----------



## TKarrer (Dec 14, 2009)

Prayer meetings were once a topic of great occassion for my flesh. Id knit-pick every little thing. Currently, though I have grown much since that time, I still struggle with the seeming lack of zeal and earnestness in people's prayers; and in the imbalanced attention given to physical and material things (I do believe we ought to take such things to God in prayer. It just seems if we believe God is sovereign enough to provide for us and heal us, shouldnt we be inspired by this sovereignty to pray more often for spiritual blessings of salvation and revival and growth than we do for our car to work, or for our grandma's knee to stop aching?).

Ive been in numerous times of prayer, in the last year, where there was so much silence in between prayers, and so few people participating, that I grew overwhelmed and frustrated. Ive repented of my own weaknesses and lack of grace in this matter, but I still yearn inside to see some of my brethren learn to be more concerned and active during prayer meetings. What really kills me is when we have a time of prayer, many of the same saints who show no care or emotion during this time, are lively and vocal as they talk of stupid and trite things afterwards. Oh how I long for glory!


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 14, 2009)

TKarrer said:


> Prayer meetings were once a topic of great occassion for my flesh. Id knit-pick every little thing. Currently, though I have grown much since that time, I still struggle with the seeming lack of zeal and earnestness in people's prayers; and in the imbalanced attention given to physical and material things (I do believe we ought to take such things to God in prayer. It just seems if we believe God is sovereign enough to provide for us and heal us, shouldnt we be inspired by this sovereignty to pray more often for spiritual blessings of salvation and revival and growth than we do for our car to work, or for our grandma's knee to stop aching?).
> 
> Ive been in numerous times of prayer, in the last year, where there was so much silence in between prayers, and so few people participating, that I grew overwhelmed and frustrated. Ive repented of my own weaknesses and lack of grace in this matter, but I still yearn inside to see some of my brethren learn to be more concerned and active during prayer meetings. What really kills me is when we have a time of prayer, many of the same saints who show no care or emotion during this time, are lively and vocal as they talk of stupid and trite things afterwards. Oh how I long for glory!


Which is all a case in point for structured, ordered, prepared corporate prayer. Soaring emotionality is no proof of appropriate prayer. Wanting to hear, from others or ourselves, 'inspiring' prayer misses the point. Prayer is not intended for the ears of men, but for God's hearing. Determining beforehand the subjects to be addressed should give you the opportunity to mention these things you feel are neglected, and may give you the chance to see that car is needed to provide for a family, and that a grandaughter is grieved at the sight of her Grandma in pain. And you could volunteer to pray about these other matters, so you'd know it'd be done right.

One thing's for sure, is that if we're getting frustrated with the prayers of others, we're paying to much attention to them, and not excersizing much patience. How do I know? Because I do that myself. And when I do, I need to repent.


----------



## TKarrer (Dec 14, 2009)

Brad said:


> Which is all a case in point for structured, ordered, prepared corporate prayer. Soaring emotionality is no proof of appropriate prayer. Wanting to hear, from others or ourselves, 'inspiring' prayer misses the point. Prayer is not intended for the ears of men, but for God's hearing. Determining beforehand the subjects to be addressed should give you the opportunity to mention these things you feel are neglected, and may give you the chance to see that car is needed to provide for a family, and that a grandaughter is grieved at the sight of her Grandma in pain. And you could volunteer to pray about these other matters, so you'd know it'd be done right.
> 
> One thing's for sure, is that if we're getting frustrated with the prayers of others, we're paying to much attention to them, and not excersizing much patience. How do I know? Because I do that myself. And when I do, I need to repent.



I agree with your first point. 

I also agree with your second point. I tried to be clear that I have had to repent when I am overly critical. I certainly didnt say the level of emotion ought to be the priority. But there is a sense in which the death silence and seeming lethargy shouldnt be the dominant feel of the saint's fellowship with God in prayer together. Ive certainly been a part of meetings where emotionalism was the goal and I dont advocate that. But I also believe lack of passion in the presence of God is something Christians ought to strive against falling into. The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak. Its normal for our flesh to want to fall asleep; but certainly we ought to energize ourselves through serious consideration of God and His will on the earth. 

I also didnt intend to say Ive been frustrated because people failed to inspire me. Ive been frustrated when people who are typically outspoken and vocal cant seem to muster any energy to engage with their brethren in prayer. But again, as I said, God has helped me to recognize where my heart needed to be checked; so I dont repent of all I feel or the way I view this, but I do repent of where I have let my good desires become sinful attitudes. I am weak in my flesh, and can certainly lack grace and patience towards others.

Lastly, as stated before, I think physical and material prayers are good and necessary. I dont level any judgment against them at all. My contention is with the lack of spiritual prayers, not the presence of other ones.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 17, 2009)

I appreciate your replies.

Should culture direct our course of action on prayer meetings?

A pastor was telling me that in the Reformed churches in Korea, they announce a subject for prayer and everyone in the room begins praying aloud at the same time.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 17, 2009)

We do it both ways. The prayer meetings before church on Sundays are more spontaneous--we don't have a designated structure. At Wednesday evening prayer meetings we gather requests as a congregation, then split up into smaller prayer groups, where each person picks a request(or two or three) to lead out on. Then one person opens with that request, and everyone else can pray for it; when everyone's finished with that request, the next person opens his designated prayer request, and so forth until we run out of time.


----------

